# ProPresenter 6 Alternatives?



## dwardMICS (May 26, 2017)

So I have a couple of different programs to compare to ProPresenter as far as running Audio and Video cues. I'm liking Show Cue Systems Demo and pricing structure.

BUT, ProPresenter has a way to make those animated tiles. That's pretty cool, and a feature my school wants for the future. My concern is the price is pretty steep at $400 with a $200 upgrade cost.

Does anyone know of another program that allows you to create these animated style slides? Or should I just make it easy and buy ProPresenter for my school?


----------



## ChrisB_SanDiego (May 26, 2017)

I really enjoy Show Cue Systems for cue based setups but its not the best in dealing with video files, especially the transitions are pretty simple and in my experience tend to drop out or randomly flicker when switching between videos. It may just be my computer.

Give Resolume Arena a try. Its a lot more powerful and stable than ProPresenter.


----------



## dbaxter (May 26, 2017)

The software from my company is in your price range and will easily fade between videos and/or stills. It is just a simple crossfade and not a wipe or pulldown, however. The product is Cue Player and is in use in over 750 theaters, schools, and churches. We are talking Windows here. If you are in Apple land, then QLab is your tool.


----------



## AVToby (Aug 16, 2017)

Pro-Presenter works great!!
Just get it!


----------

